

Facebook Zero is actually a major but unnoticed business model revolution - bbhacker
http://www.customer-experience-labs.com/2010/05/20/facebook-zero-a-business-model-revolution-that-could-dramatically-change-the-mobile-industry/

======
adelevie
It shows you how valuable user data is. Seems similar to a free trip to Disney
World if you sit and listen a time share presentation.

~~~
petervandijck
Nice analogy. Or a free trip to Disney World if it was full of advertising.

Perhaps it shows how valuable user attention is.

~~~
adelevie
It also inhibits the growth of viable competitors => more value!

